# acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (200.1C)



## balanga (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone know what the above error msg means?

This has appeared on my ThinkPad X1 Carbon (1st Gen) running FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE shortly before it crashed.

Don't remember doing anything specific at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 9, 2021)

acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (200.1C)​
200.1C is a temperature reading in Celsius.

My Thinkpads Flash a Warning in the terminal when compiling ports if it gets near 100C and shuts down gracefully if it reaches 100C to not make me feel bad by overheating and not waking back up. If that's the auto shutdown temp it's absurd.


----------



## balanga (Apr 9, 2021)

I've just booted up the system and I see the msg when running`dmesg`.

The laptop is quite warm but I can comfortably hold it in the palm of my hand.

Is this _CRT value set anywhere? And can I check it independently?

I did come across this post but it refers to FreeBSD 9.0 but I can see a resolution...


----------



## mickey (Apr 9, 2021)

balanga said:


> Is this _CRT value set anywhere? And can I check it independently?


It's set somewhere in the ACPI/BIOS code or even read from the processor itself. Such absurd values might be an indication of a buggy ACPI implementation. You can check those values using `sysctl hw.acpi.thermal`.


----------



## balanga (Apr 9, 2021)

`sysctl hw.acpi.thermal`:-

```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 51.1C
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 9, 2021)

`sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature`:-
*hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 46.1C*

Looks like I need to keep monitoring it. Maybe a simple script to run every five minutes with a timestamp....

Is there any way to get the output of this on one line: ?

`date "+%Y-%m-%d/%H:%M:%S" && sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature`


----------



## mickey (Apr 9, 2021)

balanga said:


> Is there any way to get the output of this on one line: ?
> 
> `date "+%Y-%m-%d/%H:%M:%S" && sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature`




```
printf "%s %s\n" "`date +%Y-%m-%d/%H:%M:%S`" "`sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature`"
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 9, 2021)

balanga said:


> `sysctl hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature`:-
> *hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 46.1C*
> 
> Looks like I need to keep monitoring it. Maybe a simple script to run every five minutes with a timestamp....


I use sysutils/gkrellm2 for system monitoring. I have the same line in menu under Builtins - Sensors and all  you have to do is tic the box to enable it one time.. 

It then is showed on the main display under the header Proc and shows tz0 @ 48.0C  on my machina as I type and is displayed from that point on. It seems to be accurate to the point it showed the temp when it overheated..

You can monitor pf activity, port activity, memory, storage use, that apple pie in the oven, etc. It has a lot of nice skins you can get in one tarball for free. I use either Glass or Invisible all the time though.

It appears in every screenshot I've ever posted here, moon clock always visible and I keep the browser over enough I can always see it.


----------

